# Extension Cord Cause of Fatal Fire



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2014)

ERIE, Pa. (AP) — Fire investigators in northwest Pennsylvania say they believe an overloaded extension cord sparked a fire that killed a man over the weekend.

Firefighters in Erie County were called at about 7 a.m. Sunday to an Erie home that had been divided into several apartments.

Deputy Fire Chief Mike Balliett said several residents made it out safely, but a man was found unresponsive in a second-floor bedroom.

Coroner Lyell Cook told the Erie Times-News that 59-year-old Thomas Argeny appeared to have been killed by asphyxiation due to the fire, but he was still awaiting test results.

Guy Santone, Erie’s fire inspector, said the fire started at an extension cord plugged into another cord with other things plugged into it.

One firefighter was also injured in a fall in the slick conditions.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 6, 2014)

Extension cord NOT cause of fire, MISUSE of extension cord cause fire.

Brent


----------



## High Desert (Jan 6, 2014)

This is one they should not sell.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=swivel+socket&qpvt=swivel+socket&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=2C224A636DC63C5C364FCF641CD272BBD6CE6797&selectedIndex=0


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2014)

High Desert said:
			
		

> This is one they should not sell.http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=swivel+socket&qpvt=swivel+socket&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=2C224A636DC63C5C364FCF641CD272BBD6CE6797&selectedIndex=0


I think I just saw that infomercial this weekend and threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## High Desert (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's just overload every circuit in the house.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2014)

If there were enough outlets, this may not have happened because he would not of needed to use extension cords, hence one of the many reasons for codes.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 6, 2014)

The word "codes" probably never got within 200 ft of this place.

Sounds like they just divided a home up into several little apartments, probably a few of them ran off this one cord.

I've seened before. 4 or 5 units using power from the original kitchen, with garden hoses and splitters supplying both hot and cold to every unit. I don't really want to talk about the waste, but you can imagine.

Brent


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 6, 2014)

High Desert said:
			
		

> This is one they should not sell.http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=swivel+socket&qpvt=swivel+socket&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=2C224A636DC63C5C364FCF641CD272BBD6CE6797&selectedIndex=0


Not UL listed. Look at the next one you see at Walgreen's. Listed ETL.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 7, 2014)

It may be listed, but they call it a duplex outlet for a reason, meaning 2 connection points.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess depending on who you read from it may or may not be UL listed but all specs agree that it has surge protection.....

http://www.qvc.com/Set-of-2-6-Outlet-Surge-Protection-Swivel-Outlets.product.V24273.html?refType=X-SELL&refNumber=E08352&sc=V24273-DTLR&cm_sp=UPSELL-_-X-SELL-_-1&relType=X-SELL&refLocation=1

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Globe-Electric-Original-Six-Outlet-Home-Appliance-Swivel-Surge-Tap-87320/204738059#specifications


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 7, 2014)

Power strips (relocatable power taps) may not provide the level of protection thought if excessive high draw user appliances are used -

High tech answer -  http://www.oshaprofessor.com/RPTmonograph%2008.pdf

Low tech definition provided at the end of this pasted section from another page....

Power Strips – Commercial Buildings (Non-Patient Care Areas)*

Power strips may be used in limited applications where all of the following conditions are

met:

1. Must be installed for indoor use only.

2. The mounting of the device must be such that it does not require the use of tools

to remove it.

3. Must be limited to the connection of electrical loads in areas that have a “high

concentration of low-powered loads”.**

4. Must be connected to a permanently installed receptacle.

5. Cannot be connected in a series or daisy-chained together.

6. Cords for power strips cannot be routed through walls, windows, ceilings, floors

or similar openings.

7. Must be installed in a location where they are not subject to physical damage.

8. Must be UL listed in accordance with UL1363 for Relocatable Power Taps.

* Non- patient care areas in healthcare occupancies would include business offices,

waiting rooms, break rooms, etc.

** Examples of high concentration of low-powered loads are - computer stations, audio

visual equipment, or charging stations. Equipment such as portable heaters,

microwaves, toasters, and coffee makers are not considered low-power loads.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2014)

Despite our best efforts and education, there are many counterfeit strip plates out there being sold in discount stores.


----------

